# Dark skin?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is normal and nothing to worry about. They usually start out that but as they get bigger it lightens up. Here is Bama's dark stomach.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Black skin is normal...lucky has it around his belly and armpits. The skin on his back is pale. It becomes less noticable as they grow and gain hair.

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

2 black bellies here! they aren't as dark as yours though, Layla's has gone grey as she grew-I expect Blush's to do the same...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for asking that question - Quinns has gone black over the last couple of weeks - none of my girls ever had black tums.


----------

